# Digital Corksniffery (Warning: Controversial)



## Robert

I have some effects algorithms that I'd really like to make a reality but they would benefit tremendously from no true-bypass, and/or no analog dry signal path....

These are not transparent overdrives, subtle compressors, or gentle EQs....   

Deal breaker?


----------



## Reno315

Not a deal breaker


----------



## Nostradoomus

Nope, bring it on! This ain’t TGP haha


----------



## jubal81

I'd wager they'd be pretty popular projects. 

Be nice to see the tech used to make conventional-style stompbox effects, too, but there's plenty of territory to cover. Besides, I think the gang here is sophisticated enough to distinguish a good buffer design.

Really excited to see what you've got cooking!


----------



## Robert

First up is a footswitch activated through-zero flanger.

Catalinbread has the Zero-Point, and it's cool and all, but there are a couple features missing (in my opinion) as well as one quirk I couldn't live with.

1) We need adjustable Rise / Fall rate, the Zero-Point has no controls

2) The Zero-Point has an active/bypass footswitch, but as soon as you make the pedal active your signal is run through a stationary flanger...  I do not want this.  In my opinion the signal should be clean and uneffected until you hit the "Flange" footswitch.    Once you release the footswitch the sweep should fall and return to 100% clean uneffected signal.

The negative effects of the stationary flanger always being active far outweighs a buffered (or even digital) bypass signal... at least in my opinion.

If you hate the idea you could always run it in a switchable loop.


----------



## Nostradoomus

I was just going to say “if this means we get a TZF...”


----------



## Robert

Nostradoomus said:


> I was just going to say “if this means we get a TZF...”



Something a little like this:  (work in progress)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/pedalpcb%2Fmanualzero

Of course a standard LFO swept TZF is totally doable too.


----------



## chilidog

Could it also do barber pole flanging?


----------



## Robert

chilidog said:


> Could it also do barber pole flanging?



I'll have to look into how that works a bit, but it's definitely possible.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R

Not a deal breaker. People have an array of other options if they don't want this, or there is always true bypass loop pedals...


----------



## untamedfrontier

As someone who has the strymon deco, I give a hearty hell yes to a through zero flanger. I love the fact that it uses the relay being held down to activate the through zero mode


----------



## Robert

This is going to need a dedicated thread because it is quickly growing into two separate projects...

The manual (momentary) through-zero flanger, and an "ultimate" flanger project with functionality the Ancient Egyptians would have approved of.


----------



## Ratimus

In my judgemental point of view, anybody who is cork-sniffy enough to dismiss a rad pedal just because it's not true bypass is probably not in the market for "cold, lifeless digital mumbo-jumbo" anyway. Do your thing. Those of us who want to build it will do so; those who don't, won't. And the civilians who are so inclined can continue to buy gooped Tube Screamer clones in ignorant bliss. Everybody wins.


----------



## Robert

The good thing is that most of the upcoming projects won't have an issue with true-bypass.... and technically you _could_ still wire up a 3PDT footswitch if you wanted.


----------



## Nostradoomus

What kind of switching are you moving to? I love when boards incorporate the relay switching like VFE etc


----------



## Robert

Initially most projects won't change from the current IN/GND/SW/OUT configuration.    

Over time some will incorporate the "Intelligent Bypass" functionality on-board.

This thread is more focusing on a buffered bypass / digital pass-through type of configuration, just because it accommodates a select few "specialized" effects better than any other method.    These will typically be momentary effects where you just need to hit the footswitch for a quick spot effect.   (manual through-zero flange, dive bomb, sustainer, etc etc)...

Nothing is set in stone yet though, there are other ways to achieve the same goal but ideally I'd like them to be instantly activated rather than a tap dance between two footswitches.

The swiss army flanger will be true-bypass.


----------



## Nostradoomus

It all sounds great either way!


----------



## daeg

True bypass might be overrated, but I'm geared up to have 6 digital 125B pedals on my board, and would be concerned about having the signal go through that many pairs of ADC/DAC.

One momentary effect in the chain for something like a Freeze I wouldn't question.

Eventually, when you make us a Strymon sized programmable pedal based on the Daisy, I won't complain about that not being true-bypass. With 6 pots available, I'd also be fine with dropping the Analog blend like you've done with the FV-1 circuits too.


----------



## Danbieranowski

Im just hoping for a combo reverb delay that has reverse delay capability and freeze capability.


----------



## Robert

daeg said:


> True bypass might be overrated, but I'm geared up to have 6 digital 125B pedals on my board, and would be concerned about having the signal go through that many pairs of ADC/DAC.



True-bypass will be the standard, this is just for a select few effects.


----------



## yazooligan

Whoa...PedalPCB must be reading my mind because I've wanted a Zero Point for a long time now, and had resigned myself to living with the lack of controls. This is so awesome.


----------



## NickC

Some news about this project? Love it.


----------



## giovanni

Are we talking true bypass or analog dry through or both? I don’t mind buffered bypass at all (delays with trails anybody?), but I shy away from non analog dry thru (makes things like wet-dry setups impossible). But that’s just my personal opinion. That being said, I still own some non analog dry through pedal that I really like.


----------



## Feral Feline

BUMP to show interest in all things Flanger. 😻

Excited to see both these divergent flanger projects come to life.


----------



## peccary

Feral Feline said:


> BUMP to show interest in all things Flanger. 😻
> 
> Excited to see both these divergent flanger projects come to life.


Wouldn't have caught this without your bump, and wondering about nay possible updates as well.

Good to see you here, FF! (it's JoeDaddio from TB)


----------



## Feral Feline

High-Five atcha @peccary !


----------



## jhergonz

that sounds great. Do it.


----------



## rectifier

Bump


----------



## Pt67

Still interested


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Perpetua?


----------



## Robert

I have a prototype for another project incoming that tests some of the functionality I want to add to the Perpetua...


----------



## Feral Feline

Barberpole Shepard's Tone is one step closer...


----------

